# sweet baby rays cola q ?



## rhscreations (May 25, 2013)

Found this the other day..thinking of trying it on Some KC sticky ribs this weekend..
Anyone try this sauce before


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2013)

Never saw Cola Q, but Sweet Baby Rays is one of my favorite BBQ sauces.

Bear


----------

